# 30 year old gate valve: DECA 1.5" still made?



## MikeD (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear community,

I will be working on a gate valve installed as the main water shutoff. I was looking to replace the gate valve / rebuild it but I can't find any parts for this model. Are they still being made? The embossed stamp reads as follows:

DECA
1 1/2
1255
200W0?

The ? might be a 6, 8 or 0. If anyone knows of this manufacturer or a online supply website can you please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Go to b-box. 

Turn off water.

Replace valve.

Turn water back on.

Collect $$$$$


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Who are you? Intro please.:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

MikeD said:


> Dear community,
> 
> I will be working on a gate valve installed as the main water shutoff. I was looking to replace the gate valve / rebuild it but I can't find any parts for this model. Are they still being made? The embossed stamp reads as follows:
> 
> ...


Water, Oil, Gas.....You need to know this....:thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought Deca valves were made by Moen or were in some way associated with them.:blink:.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

He would, if he was a plumber.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

How much money are you doing this valve repair for???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*crickets*


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Why would you repair an old valve when you can buy a new one, replace the old one and be done. What a PITA


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

put in a ball valve we dont fix those things


----------



## salopez (Oct 2, 2010)

*Repairing Small Gate Valve Vesus repiping.*



plumbpro said:


> Why would you repair an old valve when you can buy a new one, replace the old one and be done. What a PITA


Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that so? :whistling2:



salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced *and that is the most cost effective alternative.*


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


When things can be repaired at a reasonable cost, sure. I for one am not going to run and call all over town (on the customers dime) to try and track down parts for a 30 year old gate valve. Not to mention the cost of parts and labor to take it apart. Why not just replace it in less than an hour with a ball valve on my truck and be dine with it? Well, I guess I'm not a real craftsman.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


Nacho is that you? :whistling2:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Geez! Are you a plumber nobody fixes em. Just replace the B.... with a ball valve. Having it inspected? HMMMM. They would make you replace too. How long have you been herding turds anyway? If you are a pipe doc my sincere apologies.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


 
R U Kidding me. I for one would get the job over and done with and move on to the next customer so I could make more money. Not driving around town or calling looking for a damn part. Where is your business sense?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

IMO gate valves are crap anyway and it is always more cost effective to replace them. A faucet with a leak that news some orings or a new stem is a different story, as I stock the most common parts for my area. A cheap toilet that is limed up and needs a tank rebuild ( parts on my truck) might be better replaced with something better, that's the customers call. I can just see it "well I found the parts for that gate valve, only 60 bucks. That'll be $300 for my trouble today and I'll come back with the parts in 2 weeks. That'll around another $200 when the job is done":laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shhhhh

We're giving Nacho the secret to our success...:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Shhhhh
> 
> We're giving Nacho the secret to our success...:laughing:


Who's Nacho? Please tell.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

suzie said:


> Who's Nacho? Please tell.


Nacho is a fictional handy hack that is all too real sometimes.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

suzie said:


> Who's Nacho? Please tell.


If you will notice both the original poster that started this thread and the poster that rescued it from sitting idle since last April are one hit, no intro posters...

Their comments don't seem to be anything a plumber would write....

So why say anything of value in response? :whistling2:

Chances are it is Nacho the Handi Hack....:laughing:

This is the story of Nacho...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow and we went through apprenticeship training and learned from the school of hard knocks to help these knuckleheads. Give me a call when you need lasik eye surgery. I'll go to the opthamologist forum get some Q&A and get the job done.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


 
I know, that is why I troubleshoot toilet seats and repair them rather than replace. I like to JB Weld a plastic seat rather than put a nice new clean one, because I am a real craftsman! I also repair flappers rather than replace them. Same with wax seals, I say repair it instead of replace.:whistling2 cuz that's what REAL craftsmen do)


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I know, that is why I troubleshoot toilet seats and repair them rather than replace. I like to JB Weld a plastic seat rather than put a nice new clean one, because I am a real craftsman! I also repair flappers rather than replace them. Same with wax seals, I say repair it instead of replace.:whistling2 cuz that's what REAL craftsmen do)


oh yeah, I just scrape off the old wax with my hands, roll it into a snake and wrap it on the flange. I just saved the customer from paying a $1 for a new one.:laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> oh yeah, I just scrape off the old wax with my hands, roll it into a snake and wrap it on the flange. I just saved the customer from paying a $1 for a new one.:laughing:


 
Very resourceful..I like your thinking. At three toilets per day over twenty years you just made yourself an extra $15,600.:thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

suzie said:


> Very resourceful..I like your thinking. At three toilets per day over twenty years you just made yourself an extra $15,600.:thumbup:


Hey, as a business owner I'm always looking for ways to cut costs without sacrificing quality. I like the JB Weld idea too.:no:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

salopez said:


> Real craftsmen troubleshoot and repair rather then replace when the products are designed to be serviced and that is the most cost effective alternative.


This poster may no longer be able to respond....Matter of fact, I know for a fact they can't.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> IMO gate valves are crap anyway and it is always more cost effective to replace them. A faucet with a leak that news some orings or a new stem is a different story, as I stock the most common parts for my area. A cheap toilet that is limed up and needs a tank rebuild ( parts on my truck) might be better replaced with something better, that's the customers call. I can just see it "well I found the parts for that gate valve, only 60 bucks. That'll be $300 for my trouble today and I'll come back with the parts in 2 weeks. That'll around another $200 when the job is done":laughing:


I was watching The Simpsons the other week, and I think Homer called a plumber to his homes. The plumber came in and said "Well, it's gonna be a week or two until I get the part and I probably won't order it for a few days...soo.....See you" (and then left).

I thought that was funny...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> If you will notice both the original poster that started this thread and the poster that rescued it from sitting idle since last April are one hit, no intro posters...
> 
> Their comments don't seem to be anything a plumber would write....
> 
> ...


OMG! LOL...I'm such a loser I can't do half that crap on the van. I better go back to handyman school. Thanks


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

markb said:


> I was watching The Simpsons the other week, and I think Homer called a plumber to his homes. The plumber came in and said "Well, it's gonna be a week or two until I get the part and I probably won't order it for a few days...soo.....See you" (and then left).
> 
> I thought that was funny...


 
Did Homer's plumber at least collect some money before he left for his time evaluating. By time he comes back he could bill them again because they forgot.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

markb said:


> I was watching The Simpsons the other week, and I think Homer called a plumber to his homes. The plumber came in and said "Well, it's gonna be a week or two until I get the part and I probably won't order it for a few days...soo.....See you" (and then left).
> 
> I thought that was funny...


 
That's one of my favorite episodes. The plumber works for a company called "Stern Lecture Plumbing". I like when his beeper goes off because he has a low battery. "Oh, I got an emergency call. Gotta go." Homer asks what he should do. "Put a pan under it" the plumber says, Homer's basement is about half full and the pan just floats around and sinks. Hilarious!! :laughing:








Paul


----------

